# تحذير الى الاعضاء .ممنوع الدخول تحت سن ال 18



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

لحظات هبوط الطائرة. وإليكم الخبر مصوراً كما بثته وكالات الأنباء 




​ تدابير الحكومة لمنع انتشار انفلونزا الطيور
يرجى من الداخلين ان يضعوا الكمامات
خوفا"من العدوى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه



​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة قوي    واحب اقولك يا كليم متي انت ذكي جدا في اختيار عنوان الموضوع  بتاعك    كدة الناس كلها هتدخل تشوفك بتتكلم علي اية      احيك علي ذكائك


----------



## yerigagarin (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلوه..... ملعوبه يا معلم

*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> جميلة قوي    واحب اقولك يا كليم متي انت ذكي جدا في اختيار عنوان الموضوع  بتاعك    كدة الناس كلها هتدخل تشوفك بتتكلم علي اية      احيك علي ذكائك



مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر rgaa luswa
على نباهتك للموضوع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## missorang2006 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*فعلا من الاسم الكل راح يدخل ويشوف 
شكرا كليم متى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جميله ياكليم متى 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
واحييك على ااختيار العنوان ​


----------



## red_pansy (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*ميرسى ياسكرررررررررررررررررر *​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *فعلا من الاسم الكل راح يدخل ويشوف
> شكرا كليم متى​*



مشكورةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة missorang2006
على تشريفك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة انا اقل من 18 يعنى كان ممكن اتعدى
ههههههههههه
ميرسي ياكليم متى​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *حلوه..... ملعوبه يا معلم
> 
> *​



لا ملعوبة ولا حاجة
نسيب الناس تاكل العدوى
في مشؤلية yerigagarin

والا اي يا معلم
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kokielpop (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه 

حلوة يامعلم ​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *ميرسى ياسكرررررررررررررررررر *​


سكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا قصدي اأول شكرا"
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يامعلم ​*



*مشكور يا معلم*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة انا اقل من 18 يعنى كان ممكن اتعدى
> ههههههههههه
> ميرسي ياكليم متى​



اقل من 18 
على طول فوحوصات عامة وصور رسمية
ربنا يعنيك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورة ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جميله ياكليم متى
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> واحييك على ااختيار العنوان ​



مشكورررررررررر يا باشا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*اصلى انا كملت ال 18 قريب فقولت ادخل اشوف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميررسى على الموضوع بجد ذكى اوووووووووووووووووووووووى*


----------



## صوت الرب (3 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوة أوي
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اصلى انا كملت ال 18 قريب فقولت ادخل اشوف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميررسى على الموضوع بجد ذكى اوووووووووووووووووووووووى*



خلاص ما فيش خوف عليكي
ما دمت فوق ال 18
المهموضعت كمامة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورة        swety koky girl
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> حلوة أوي
> الرب يباركك



مشكوررررررررررر  صوت الرب
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا" dark_angel*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمييييييييلة جدااااااااا يا كيلمو و احييييييك انك عرفت تختار العنوان صحححححححح​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ياختي يا بطة
اسمالله عليها
ربنا يحرسها لمامتها
ههههههههههههههههه
طبعا قصدي علي البطة سوري الطيارة
ميرسي ليك يا كليمو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## redoOo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه كتير حلو


----------



## +febronia+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسي كتير​


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*اكليل الشوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## tasoni queena (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك جدا يا كليمووووووووووو

حلوة اوى

بس عايزة اسأل سؤال ايه كليم متى اللى بينادوك بيه ده*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
حلوه ياكليمو
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## helderalbahrow (25 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*marmora jesus

دي وزة مش بطة

هههههههههههههههه

البطة بتبقى اصغر

هههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*redoOo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*فوفو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## بنت كلوج (29 ديسمبر 2009)

عنوان خطير لموضوع اخطر
كما تعودنا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## رانا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا ليك جدا يا كليمووووووووووو
> 
> حلوة اوى
> 
> بس عايزة اسأل سؤال ايه كليم متى اللى بينادوك بيه ده*​





اسم دخلت بيه

وبدلته


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

helderalbahrow
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*ماري

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## مريم12 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*يلا نلبس الكمامة و امرنا لله
سورى يعنى دخلت معلش يا باشا
هههههههههههه
ميررررسى للموضوع
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

heldera
اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> عنوان خطير لموضوع اخطر
> كما تعودنا
> تسلم ايدك​


*

اهلا اختي

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## وطني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر ليك موضوع مدهش


----------



## *koki* (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مررررسى على الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايهاب روماني

نوووووورت*


----------



## jojo_angelic (31 ديسمبر 2009)

حلــــــوه منـــك معروف عنــك يامشرفنا الغالــي
               انـك مبـــــــــــــددددددددددع.


----------



## kalimooo (2 يناير 2010)

**koki*


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل
*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> حلــــــوه منـــك معروف عنــك يامشرفنا الغالــي
> انـك مبـــــــــــــددددددددددع.





الله يجبر بخاطرك

كل الشكر الك ولكلامتك الحلوة

يسوع يباركك


----------

